# ATV plowing Questions



## state92992 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am looking at buying a quad with a plow to start a little business. Do i need a license to plow other peoples driveways and sidewalks for money. Also does the quad need any extra registration.

Then what are the laws regarding driving the quad on roads and sidewalks for plowing. Can i drive around in neighborhoods plowing? I am in Clinton County if that helps. Thanks


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

state92992 said:


> I am looking at buying a quad with a plow to start a little business. Do i need a license to plow other peoples driveways and sidewalks for money. Also does the quad need any extra registration.
> 
> Then what are the laws regarding driving the quad on roads and sidewalks for plowing. Can i drive around in neighborhoods plowing? I am in Clinton County if that helps. Thanks


I see that its your first post so, Welcome to M-S.

I'm not a lawyer but, if you create a business and/or are doing it for hire, you might want to carry some kind of liability insurance. First time you ran over some lady's fllower garden or hedge, damaged a garage door or auto, it could come in handy. 

As far as the laws are concerned, you can be certain that in Clinton County you'll get a ticket, or at least be in violation of the law, even if you had the required ORV sticker. You can check the listings of the counties that allow ORV riding on the roads, at the top of the forum. If you had a major snow storm and people were struggling, then they might just wave at you. Beyond that, I believe you would be ticketed.

Good luck


----------

